#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Guys,What are the difference between cyber security and information security?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,

As much as I know cyber security means protection from the cyber attacks. 
And the protection of Informations from illegal access means information security.I think both are connected with each other.


Can you guys tell me the major difference between the both securities?

----------


## Assassin

> Hello friends,
> 
> As much as I know cyber security means protection from the cyber attacks. 
> And the protection of Informations from illegal access means information security.I think both are connected with each other.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me the major difference between the both securities?


Cyber security is a part of Information Security. This graphic explain what it is...

it-security-cyber-security.png

----------


## Bhavya

> Cyber security is a part of Information Security. This graphic explain what it is...
> 
> it-security-cyber-security.png


Thanks for sharing this graphic here Assassin, Now I got the idea about cybersecurity and information security.

----------

